# Wrong Rainbird Nozzles ?



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I purchased 7 Rainbird 5004-prs rotors from sprinkler warehouse and received nozzle trees. I think I received the wrong nozzles or I am interesting them wrong. Are the nozzles supposed to be difficult to insert? My nozzles do not look like the ones in these pictures http://www.rainbird.com/products/rotor-nozzle-tree-5000-series-rotors

The ones I received the "U" doesn't seem to fit in mine and if I where to jam it in there the number would be upside down. The nozzle numbers on mine are also on the side and not in the middle as the pictures show. Any ideas?


----------



## Rain Bird Corp (Jun 6, 2018)

Would you post a picture of the nozzle tree you received?


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

These are what I received. Some nozzles have fallen off the tree during shipping.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Those look like PGP Ultra nozzles.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I think you are right about them being PGP nozzles. I looked them up and the PGP LA numbers match what I have. The funny thing is when I first opened the box and looked at the sprinkler heads, they looked a lot like the PGP heads I already have except they say Rainbird. So I could see somebody doing a quick look when packing the order and getting the nozzles mixed up.

I will have to call the place I ordered them from and hope they send me matching nozzles.


----------



## Rain Bird Corp (Jun 6, 2018)

SpiveyJr said:


> These are what I received. Some nozzles have fallen off the tree during shipping.


These are Hunter nozzles.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I called the place where I ordered from and sent them the same picture of the nozzles. They apologized for the mixup and are sending me new nozzles.


----------

